# Here's to the latest group.



## disco (Nov 8, 2013)

I am a wine gourmand not a gourmet.

We open wine before dinner every night but is my homemade Passing Wind Estate Label. We only buy wine for special occasions or when we are travelling.













Port.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 8, 2013


















2013.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 8, 2013






However, I have been making homemade wine for 35 years. As I also drink my own plonk, I have an explanation for my personality.

Smoke, drink, eat, enjoy!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 8, 2013)

Tremendous Disco!!!!!

That's just perfect and it will be fabulous hearing about your wine and seeing any photos of pairings or anything at all you wish to share!

Your humor alone can well intoxicate the group, and for that, how very lucky are we!!

Cheers to your weekend, and to your wine! Terrific to hear! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 10, 2013)

- And fantastic story about this label, in your Bratwurst section/piece! Yes, you are lucky indeed! Such Wonderful Stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 18, 2020)

So the last East for me.... it’s been a few years and the new state of the state dictates I bring out a gravity feed smoker I started years ago.  Working on finishing it this week as the quarantine has idled all of the things I need to do for my “other” life..

saying hi to all


----------



## smokinstubbs (May 2, 2020)

That name needs to be on a large can of baked beans, it just sounds wrong for a wine.


----------

